# Kim and Mike's new baby - posts from sig request thread



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hehehe...im gonna need you to fix my sig in a few weeks!!! We're getting a new little tiel...Allen's smallest baby...so i will need to update!!!!! YAYYY another baby...kinda sad though cause i won't meet him/her for a while yet


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

this little one is being hand fed so will be tame as can be all my birds when weaned eat veggie rice pasta cereal


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

I bet it will be allen...I'm sure u will do a great job and it will be a lovely tiel....it will be very loved...Can't wait for updated pics!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m going to send you guys more pics today this one is slow growing but the eyes are opening up i did a video yesterday of miracle and the little one is in it towards the end and to think big mikey36 was not sure how you would feel but i new you would love the little one


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I moved these posts to their own thread to keep the sig requests thread on topic.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oops sorry bea


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here is your baby sleeping i,m also uploading a video and your little one is in it towards the end


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl19GB5R12s


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks Bea...sorry to put them in sigs  it started out as a legit sig post lol


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol allen yeah i love cockatiels and am very happy about it.....He just knew i'd tease him for being a sucker for a baby tiel lol....omg!!! isn't the little baby beautiful!!!! you are doing a great job and i really appreciate the pics and updates....its so lovely to see him/her grow


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well my breeder did the same with me with my birds so i learned good and i will never take a deposit as she said to me anything can happen not saying it will but thats why she never takes a deposit


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

no worries allen, i'm in no matter what it looks like what mutaion it is. A grey would be just fine and in fact as kim already knows i've been talking about getting a grey so no matter what the mutation or sex i'm going to be happy

mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just to let you no the little one looks like there are pin feathers on his head just above the cere


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awwww....he/she is growing up!!! lol...poor little thing...I'd imagine those pin feathers wouldn't be the nicest thing to have growing out of ur skin....i've been trying to think of some names but I think i'll wait till he gets some feathers and we know what mutation he is.....I have the pic of him/her sleeping on my desktop at the moment....its so beautiful....how precious are they.....little pink fluffy things lol....amazing to think they will be a beautiful feathered grown up bird in a short period of time...thanks for the updates allen.....don't forget more pics when u get a chance!!!!  no prob if you can't for a bit...i know you have your hands full lol....oh and how is Miracle doing??


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes i no i have to do pics today miracle is doing great growing like a weed now if his sibling would grow like miracle i would be thrilled 

busy is right i just sliced 1/2 a bushel of cucumbers to make bread and butter pickles and i have a bushel of beets to do as well but today i,ll finish the bread and butter pickles not to mention the strawberry sauce rhubarb sauce and all these jams cherry peach rhubarb strawberry blueberry and i still have to do my sweet chilli sauce


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes pics i will have to do today miracle is doing great now if your little guy would grow like miracle but he has gone from 1 cc to 3 cc 
yes i am busy here is what i been doing *jams* peach cherry rhubarb strawberry blueberry *sauces* sweet and sour rhubarb strawberry i also just finished slicing 1/2 bushel cucumbers to do some bread and butter pickles i also bought a bushel of beets and i have to do some sweet chilli sauce


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









look above my cere mom and dad i have pin feathers just starting


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

awwww our little baby is starting to grow up woohoooo, we're very excited!!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg!!!! Isn't he/she adorable!!! wow won't be long and he/she will be giving Miracle heck!!! I'm glad to hear Miracle is doing so well....I looked at your other post and commented...she is so beautiful!!! I appreciate the pics....its so nice to see our little tiel grow....ty again allen!! Good luck with ur jams and pickles! i know they are hard work to make but very rewarding...just like raising little tiels!


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

What a little sweetheart makes me just what to squeeze him. those eyes just melt my heart. I'll take a 1/2 doz or so please LOL


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

that,ll be $450.00


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

todays pics









put me down i want food








enough with the camera i,m hungry








hi mom and dad as you can see my pin feathers are starting 

since i upped the feedings to 5 a day your little one is growing much faster


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

awesome allen looks like its growing and progressing well


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol awww....he/she looks like he/she has a pair of chicken wings!!! awwww god love him how precious are those pics...really puts it in perspective how little he is...i bet those feathers are itchy...i can't wait till he gets more and we can see what mutation he is!!! ty for adding the pics allen!!! keep up the good work!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hey mike and kim when i went to feed your tiel today i noticed a big difference from 4 days ago pin feathers above the cere ,wings,neck,crop,tail,belly i took him out of the plastic dish as it is to small now and he is up to 3.5 grams of food per feeding was the smart thing to do


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awwww wow they really do grow so fast...i'm so glad to hear he is doing well....i have the new pic on my desktop now...I showed my mum....she was like oh its ugly....i said no...he's beautiful!!! lol......ty for the updates allen....its so nice to be able to see him grow....we will be able to look back when we get him home and hes a big grown up birdie and remember how sweet and cute he was (specially when he's being a birdie brat!! ) he really is growing fast...i spose once they get to a certain age they do get their feathers etc quick...oh that reminds me...what was his hatch date? gotta know when to make him a birdie cake!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

august the 5th he is another chick i concider a miracle to be here he is 3 weeks behind in growing not sure why but he is sure making up for lost time


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

im so glad to hear it and ty.....he is a leo birdie!!! lol....he certainly is coming along.....we should really think about a name soon....i just went back and was looking over the posts about the siblings...wow he is lucky to be alive isn't he? no wonder he's a little bit slower....he didn't look so good in the beginning.....im glad he is slowly getting there.....did your friend who wanted Miracle's sibling change his mind?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea he found another one that is very tame a lutino wf


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh well im glad he found what he was looking for.....would be a pretty birdie too....and lucky us cause now we get him!!! lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m glad you 2 are getting him i no you 2 will take good care of him/her


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh definately you won't have to worry there....Squirt will be loved and taken care of so very well....I have a feeling he/she will be a daddy's boy/girl since i'm not there to spoil him and make him a mommy's one....which is just as well since i made Chico one and daddy wasn't impressed lol...when I was there I was all he wanted lol...but IM glad Mikey will get to have alittle baby of his own...at least till i get there


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are this weeks pics


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

woo woo you go squirt growing up before our very eyes. Great job allen and thanks very much for the photo update
Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i been marking down his weight gain daily as well i,m going to see if a friend of mine will put all the pics of squirt on a cd for you guys

squirt is up to amost 4 cc,s a feeding now


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

What a cutie... can't wait to see what mutation he/she will be!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww ty allen...look at all those little feathers coming through!!! hard to believe its the same little squirt!!! i love that last pic...what a cutie!! i can't wait to see either flappy....ty for the updates allen...they are much appreciated


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just thought you would like to see how much squirt has grown in 9 days 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Squirties on a roll he's growing like a little weed. Soon he'll be getting some real feathers and learning to perch and climb
Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the first pic he weighed 17 grams second pic 36 grams so in 9 days he gained 19 grams


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just to let you no i had to give squirt some warm water as the crop was not emptying and there was like a hard substance in the crop i called other breeders they all agreed 
i also called some members of the fish club who are vets they said that if bye morning it is not empty give squirt some baby food apple sauce that should work


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to let you no whats going on when i got up the crop was not down so i gave it some baby food apple sauce at 7 i got my place to be verry hot the temp in the cage went right up and the crop is emptying it has gone down 3/4 so looks like i did the right thing again


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just checked on squirt he is back to his old self i called the avian vet told him everything he said not to worry this happens all the time and i did the right thing


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

good to hear allen i know he's in proper hands
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh my goodness im glad i read this a day late lol....mommy would have been worried!!! tho i do know you would find the solution...but you know....its hard when ur a million miles away from your little birdie....ty for keeping us updated again and im glad your breeding and vet friends could advise you on what to do...its so great you have support like that...makes for healthy, happy little munchkins!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the vet came bye to look at the little squirt he said that with the crop going down is a verry good sign he said if it had not would mean crop infection and he said with all i did i did it all right then i found out he is actually an avian vet


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh thats handy thats hes an avian vet! im glad its all going well with squirt now...im sure for a bit there it would have been a bit worrying for you!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you could say that again and a sleepless night


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i bet....but if it helps at all we appreciate the care and love you are giving him!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,ll see if mike has time to spare 30 minutes tomorow i,ll bring him to my place and show him squirt and miracle


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh that would be awesome!!! im sure he would love that...i'll make sure he brings a camera!!! ...its hard to believe in the not so distant future he will be ours lol....even tho i have to wait a little bit longer...i'll still get to speak to squirt everyday like i do chico and belle....tho belle has no idea who i am...but chico was a mommy's boy so he shows off a bit....and i get to look at the webcam and see them being cute!! still im sure once he meets me he will realise i am an awesome head scratcher (chico and little mikey will agree) im sure he will love his mommy too...at least i hope he does :blink: its ok even if he is just a daddy's boy...all that matters is that he is happy, healthy and loved


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is a picture of me and Squirt. He's doing awesome Allen has done a wonderful job hand raising Squirt


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

How sweet! 

I bet it's good to be able to hold the little one. (I was gonna say finally but not sure if you've seen Squirt before this)


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

in pics he has not in person till today


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yep first time!!! look at my two handsome guys!!!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes today was the first time. I really enjoyed meeting squirt and also Allen and miracle and all the rest of his flock we had a nice time and got to talk for a bit so it was a great day all around
Mikey


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> lol allen yeah i love cockatiels and am very happy about it.....He just knew i'd tease him for being a sucker for a baby tiel lol....omg!!! isn't the little baby beautiful!!!! you are doing a great job and i really appreciate the pics and updates....its so lovely to see him/her grow


Its always exciting to see a new baby cockatiel 
it was lots of fun seeing mine since they hatched. 

Btw how did you make the fancy pic with little pics of your cockatiels in it? lol it looks pretty


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bea has done some wonderful custom signatures for people on here. She does a great job with them thats for sure each one is different yet all are equally nice
Mikey


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow, Squirt is so small and cute, I bet you are so excited!!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

it's very exciting and im loving watching him grow!!! its such a precious experience...tho i think if i was in canada i would be ggoing insane cause i'd want him home but being in Australia...it's gonna be alot longer before i meet him so i can enjoy the update pics and watching him grow


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would not let him go till i feel he is fully weaned and ready


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea and i,m going to have to have another sig when miracle is ready


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

im going to be dadys baby









im so gorgious








my tailis growing









nap time


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

He's growing up quite nicely allen it was great to be able to see him on Saturday
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He looks very good! Healthy and alert!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He looks so well looked after because of course - he is!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

he was off to a slow start but he is making up for lost time


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg look at him!! mommy is already in love.....he's got me hook, line and sinker....i think he might be another spoilt loved little man  look at all those feathers...its kinda hard to tell for me but do you think he ill be a grey or a pied??? thank you again for the upates allen


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

common grey split to pied


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

very cool!!!!! we have wanted a common grey so he is just perfect!!!!! its nice to have all different types as they are all so beautiful but we had discussed prior to squirt that our next would be a grey so yay!!! oh and we know you won't give him to us till he is ready....thats why you're a great breeder....


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

He may be grey but i don't think there will be anything common about him. Squirtie the super grey or maybe the awesome grey but never ever common
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao.....imt talking breed not personality


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are some pics of your common grey split to pied


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww. How old is she/he now?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

6 weeks she had a very slow start but since the first she has gone from 17 grams to 50 and to think miracle and squirt are just 2 days apart


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The eyes on that squirtie are huge and expressive! I think he's really something. I suppose for Mikes sake you could call him a normal gray but he really doesn't fall into that catagory either. How 'bout Wild Gray!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well he has the same green markings on him as miracle does


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

I like that....this is squirtie....wild grey baby!!! look into my eyes muah ah ah ah


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh man.....im totally gone.....head over wings!!! isn't he beautiful!!!!! look how much he has grown!!!!! its amazing since just last week....he looks like a little tiel now!!!! look at those little wingies...awwwww.....he's so gorgeous.....ty for the updates allen!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww bless! 

He'll be a big 'tiel before you know it.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He is so cute and is getting bigger ever time I see pics!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i know solace!!!! seems like just last week he was fighting to grow...and now he has little crest feathers!!! so so so cute!! ty for all the lovely comment about our little guy


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

actually it was just the beginning of the month he was like 17 grams now he is like 51 grams


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if you look at post 17 then at post 73 you can see what a change 21 days make


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i know its amazing.....it certainly makes us realise how precious he is and how lucky we are to be able to have him in our flock when he is ready!!! i look at all the pics of squirt regularly and it sure is amazing.....he is starting to look like Miracle's sibling now!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

he is looking exactly like miracle right down to the head yup i suspect the same


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

well miracle is gorgeous so i have no doubt our little guy/girl will be too!!! that pic in the other post of them together is beautiful....miracle looks interested in what squirt is doing lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i was talking to a friend and he is going to put all the pics of squirt on a disk for you 2


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh thats cool tyvm!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Squirt is gorgeous! You are doing a great job, Allen. Lucky owners, eh?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well with miracle she has the run of the house now she is right now on my shoulder preening dads hair i,m still getting people wanting her but she is not for sale so when you 2 get squirt she will be tame as can be and spoiled


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

we sure are!!!! and you are right about the great job allen has done.....every time we give him scratchies and think how cute he is....we will remember how precious he is and how lucky we are that he made it and is our baby


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well she has had a rough time fist dad poked her then she was not growing right one day i checked on her and she looked like she was gasping for air so i fixed that then her crop was not emptying so i was able to solve that she is a fighter thats for sure


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

She definetly sounds like a fighter to get through all that!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have some very sad news when i went to feed squirt today she was laying on the bottom of the cage i,m sorry to report that your little aquirt died through the night


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i just made an offer to mike and kim that if they want they can have miracle she is flying around fully feathered very tame indeed loves to sit at the window but most of all she loves to sit on your shoulder she is also starting to preen my hair


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your efforts Allen you have shown that you are a **** of a breeder. You are loving careful and conscientious and sometimes things just happen. Some adversities are too much to conquer and Squirty had a **** of a tough start Thanks again Allen and over the next few days we'll decide what we're going to do about miracle. Again Allen thank you for doing such a wonderful job...she made it this far because you cared and i've seen some breeders that would have chucked her out straight away but you loved her through this far and you are still the man Allen

Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i believe every creature needs a fighting chance


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

you sure gave him that.....i have no doubt he appreciated the love and care you gave him....and im sorry for your loss as much as for ours.....he was a special little guy and touched us all.....also ty for offering us miracle....that means so much to us as we know how much you love her.....we will decide and let u know asap.....ty for all you've done allen.....little squirtie will always be one of our fids.....we appreciate all you've done for us as a breeder and a friend


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about little Squirt you gave her such a great fighting chance and a great start in life. You did all you could do. Sorry.


----------

